

Go turns three - enneff
http://blog.golang.org/2012/11/go-turns-three.html

======
lbarrow
We've been playing around with Go where I work. The concurrency model is
great, and the type/object/interface approach is pretty flexible. The language
designers also succeeded in eliminating many of the pain points they felt with
C/C++/Java: dependency bloat and compilation speed. My workflow with Go has
more in common with an interpreted language than anything else.

However, the lack of generics seems like a pretty bad oversight. It's annoying
to rewrite common functional operations (e.g. map, reduce) over and over again
with slightly different argument types (or sprinkling type casts all over your
code).

~~~
naner
_However, the lack of generics seems like a pretty bad oversight._

The lack of generics was not an oversight but an explicit design decision.

~~~
xahrepap
Do you have a link to a wiki page or blog post or anything that explains why
they decided to omit generics?

~~~
lbarrow
<http://golang.org/doc/go_faq.html#generics>

~~~
xahrepap
Thanks

------
jgrahamc
Congratulations to everyone involved with Go. I've been loving using it and
it's nice to see CloudFlare mentioned in that post as we are using Go more and
more for our production systems.

~~~
xorl
Agreed, I've been having a lot of fun with the language and have been using it
more and more on a daily basis.

------
diminish
From the upvotes, apparently Go has a lot of support on HN, and/or there are a
lot of Googlers here. I am particularly curious about Go and Ceylon, 2 recent
languages with strong corporate backing. Is anyone using Go in a startup?
Congratulations to Go open source for 3rd year. Go Go!

~~~
objclxt
Soundcloud use Go, as others have mentioned so do CloudFlare, Heroku use it
for a few things...there's a list of production users here: <http://go-
lang.cat-v.org/organizations-using-go>

Personally, I've used Go for some prototyping work internally. I thought it
was a great language to write in. Sadly I haven't had a chance to do something
in production with it myself yet!

I've been keeping a close eye on Revel as well
(<http://robfig.github.com/revel/>), which is a Play-like web framework under
active development.

~~~
jfaucett
Great link with revel, it looks promising. I've used Go in production but only
for internal things like command line utils for wiring things together. Its a
great language especially if your coming from c.

------
afhof
Its nice to see my name in the Contributors file. I found that submitting
patches was easy and said patches were quickly reviewed.

What isn't easy is reading and understanding the documentation. The jump
between the Go tour and the Go docs is gaping. I wish some five star technical
writers would take a look and fix it since I feel that is Go's biggest problem
right now.

~~~
kingfishr
Really? I feel pretty much the exact opposite way. I find the docs to be
thorough, accurate, and concise.

~~~
chime
I wish the docs included basic examples of how to use various packages and
functions. I end up searching for golang packageX example instead. And often I
end up on StackOverflow where someone else is using it wrong and ten others
are trying to correct them.

~~~
drivebyacct2
<http://gobyexample.com>

------
pjmlp
Even if I tend to criticize the decision to leave out generics, my
congratulations to the Go team for their work.

------
z3phyr
In 2010, there was a poll between haskell and go. That time, haskell won....
Why not have this poll again?

~~~
z3phyr
+1 Haskell

+1 to you pjlmp

Haskell We Love You

